# Beech Sandstone mine - April 2019



## Newage (Apr 19, 2019)

Hi all

Me and Fluffy set off on another 2 day adventure, this time we set our attention on Staffordshire and to get the ball rolling we first hit up "Beech dale sandstone mine".

The following text is from AditNow. 

"Beech Cave is actually a small pillar & stall sandstone mine - There are 6 interlinked entrances some up to 50m in length. There is much evidence of recent fires and graffiti. The mine possibly dates back to 17th Century as there are records from the Trentham Estate recording payment for transport of stone from Beech in the 1600's. Was possibly used by the military during WW2 for the storage of munitions."

The place is covered with graff and there are more beer cans and fire damage than you can shake a stick at..oh well.

Picture time...........



























That will do for the first site as its quite small, Fluffy did manage to get some shots without graff in them - god know how.
There are one or two more shots on my FlickR page so head on over to:- https://www.flickr.com/photos/newage2/albums/72157708246300534/with/46918581694/

Thanks for looking, all comments are most welcome.

Cheers Newage


----------

